# Bathroom



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

This will be a difference from night and day









This will be fun


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Is that a 54" tub? It looks kind of small.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Is the first picture the "After" and the ones below the "before"?


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Snowfan said:


> Is that a 54" tub? It looks kind of small.


It's a standard 60".


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

GTX63 said:


> Is the first picture the "After" and the ones below the "before"?


No the first is just before the other befores.
It will be wood and tin walls.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Elevenpoint said:


> It's a standard 60".


I stripped my downstairs bathroom (fairly small) down to the studs, and floor joists 2 years ago. The very best thing I did was to eliminate the cast iron tub, and install a 60" shower base with a moveable shower seat.









Accord 60-1/4" x 36" x 74-1/2" seated shower stall with Aging in Place backerboards | 72290106 | STERLING


60-1/4" x 36" x 74-1/2" seated shower stall with Aging in Place backerboards




www.sterlingplumbing.com


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

Elevenpoint said:


> No the first is just before the other befores.
> It will be wood and tin walls.


Interested in seeing how this turns out. Any experience with metal panels in a bathroom before? Is condensation an issue?


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

CKelly78z said:


> I stripped my downstairs bathroom (fairly small) down to the studs, and floor joists 2 years ago. The very best thing I did was to eliminate the cast iron tub, and install a 60" shower base with a moveable shower seat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This will be a walk in whirlpool tub.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Digitalis said:


> Interested in seeing how this turns out. Any experience with metal panels in a bathroom before? Is condensation an issue?


I know someone that has some tin in the bathroom and they never said it was a problem. This will be one wall only.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am in the middle of putting tin in a bathroom, too.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

CKelly78z said:


> I stripped my downstairs bathroom (fairly small) down to the studs, and floor joists 2 years ago. The very best thing I did was to eliminate the cast iron tub, and install a 60" shower base with a moveable shower seat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT THAT SHOWER!!!!! One question though, does it require a glass door or is the lip big enough to use a curtain with it?


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

That a nice shower , I have one in my cabin with less lip and it works fine if you keep the Shower curtain in the tub


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Danaus29 said:


> I WANT THAT SHOWER!!!!! One question though, does it require a glass door or is the lip big enough to use a curtain with it?


The shower has about a 2-3" lip, and is beveled toward the center where the drain is located. It is SO nice to sit on the shower seat with the hot shower pelting down on me while I shave. We use a full length curtain and love it for the simplicity, and far cheaper than any glass doors we could find.

We installed this downstairs with thoughts of a future handicapped situation


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Finally finished, besides the new toilet that had a hairline crack in the bottom of the tank that gave me fits until I figured it out it was a smooth operation.
I was missing a critical part to the over complicated drain system that I found locally.
Then 2 days ago the faucet and sprayer showed up
They had already bought one and it was installed.
I also cut the main 4" old cast iron stack out and plumbed that all new.
Upgraded to 80 gallon hot water heater as tub holds 65 gallons.
So now the bathroom from hell 
Is THE bathroom😜👍


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Did sliding door on barn type rail on hallway wall to save space


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh no. I can't let my wife see this.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

muleskinner2 said:


> Oh no. I can't let my wife see this.


No don't. 
It was around 12K.


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

Looks very nice!

If you ever run out of toilet paper just take holder rod and drag it over the ridges to call for more


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's beautiful!

I think you did a great job! Hubby says the wood is a bit too dark for his taste but he liked your arrangement. The sliding door is a great idea.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I've wanted to put sliding barn type doors on both bathrooms in my house. My son said NO! due to the tinkle and other noise factors. How did you make the bathroom door soundproof??


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Tell him to get over it.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Wolf mom said:


> I've wanted to put sliding barn type doors on both bathrooms in my house. My son said NO! due to the tinkle and other noise factors. How did you make the bathroom door soundproof??


It's not soundproof at all.
Just let er rip😜


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Set it up so there is background music or other white noise that plays when the door is closed. Ta-da, tinkle sounds are now covered up by ocean waves or the Chipmunk Christmas song.


----------



## Corvian (Jul 5, 2021)

Your bathroom doesn't look precisely small. With good design, you can fit quite many things in there. I advise you to use the services of a designer. An experienced specialist will create a project for your bathroom and make a stunning renovation. But before the designer, I recommend making sure that the heating and plumbing system is in complete working order. This step will prevent problems in the future. Owners often do not pay attention to outdated radiators and water pipes, which should be replaced. Vertical radiators are now widespread. They meet quality standards and look good in the interior. We ordered bathroom radiators at Radiators.


----------



## bionaomi29 (11 mo ago)

Hello! I recently finished a general bathroom renovation. It turned out so beautiful that I am delighted. But I realized that I missed the neon sign in front of the mirror. Where can I order one?


----------



## catchaff33 (11 mo ago)

bionaomi29 said:


> Hello! I recently finished a general bathroom renovation. It turned out so beautiful that I am delighted. But I realized that I missed the neon sign in front of the mirror. Where can I order one?


Congratulations on your new renovation! It's so wonderful when a person can change the design of their apartment at any time. As far as signage goes, I can give you a great recommendation for a store that I ordered neon signs for my living room. It looks beautiful and very bright!!! I ordered neon sign here. Good luck with your design arrangements!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

This, too, will pass.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

At least your grandparents are alive and able to move into the apartment. Grandparents are worth more than a beautiful bathroom.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Thank you,Danaus, for saying that. I had to walk away so that I didn’t say anything stronger.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I wanted to say something stronger, I really did. I would gladly give up my bathroom to have my grandparents back for a couple hours.


----------

